
Share your Wi-fi network settings with just a link - dwynings
http://brdrck.me/wifi/
======
TobbenTM
Now I am guessing since they need password for Wifi that they don't have
Internet access. How will they then get and/or use the link for the password?

------
mooism2
Those text fields need labels. How's anyone supposed to know what to enter, or
in what order? (Edit: the field labels are there as placeholder values, which
my (older) browser doesn't show.)

And a deeper issue: what if my laptop remembers the settings but I don't? How
do I find out what to enter?

I'm guessing you expect people to use 3G to follow the link?

